# Japan Grand Prix 2012



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2012)

1800 Yen = 23,43 USD = 14 Euro

2000 Yen = 26 USD = 20 Euro

1500 Yen = 19 USD = 15 Euro


----------



## ORG (Feb 21, 2012)

Perhaps somebody of the slipper-orchidfriends is just now there and could give us some impression from there

Best greetings from the now sunny but in the night very cold Bavaria

Olaf


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 21, 2012)

I suppose Glenn Lehr of New World Orchids is enjoying himself there right about now. Sigh...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful poster.


----------



## Hera (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope someone posts pictures!!!!!


----------

